# If you take only one composers's works to an desrted island, which would be?



## APL (Oct 27, 2018)

Fortunately or unfortunately : Beethoven's works for me


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

There have been several threads on this, and I think I’ve answered diffeeently on all of them.

Today, I’ll go with Wagner- I find something new in his music every time.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd take Raff.
He makes me laff.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Always Bach - every day, every decade.


----------



## APL (Oct 27, 2018)

As I am with Beethoven. I listen to his every works, mostly chambers, more than 3 or. 6 times a year.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Another vote for Beethoven. Of course, the "works" would include all the different recordings of the same pieces, right?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

It wouldn't matter because I don't want to listen to one composer.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Beethoven. Now there's a surprise!


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

APL said:


> *If you take only one composers's works to an desrted island, which would be?*
> 
> Fortunately or unfortunately : Beethoven's works for me


There was a poll on this subject here some weeks ago. The most voted composer until now is _J.S. Bach_, and by a considerable margin. Look:

*Desert Island Discs*

If you ask me today, I'm with you: _Beethoven_. The expressive power of his music, it's variety in style, it's clever use of dynamics, rhythms and counterpoint, and the total size of his output (~85 discs - greater than that of Brahms, Dvorák, Tchaikovsky, Chopin, Schubert or Debussy, for example) are important factors for my choice.


----------



## hiroica (Aug 31, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> Always Bach - every day, every decade.


No question. I'm with Bulldog.


----------



## APL (Oct 27, 2018)

Sorry, but I am a new member.


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Boring, but probably Bach also. He's the one composer I can keep listening to and _never _tire of.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

APL said:


> Sorry, but I am a new member.


Oh, if this is addressed to my comment, it's _me_ who should apologize, for I didn't intend to sound rude. I too am new to these forums.

Nice to meet you, by the way! :tiphat:


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

..........................


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Never tire of my man, Mozart. Every genre is covered to perfection.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

If I could speak Middle French I'd go with Machaut! That way I'd have great music and great poetry at the same time!


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

I was ready to say the Sigismund Thalberg, but I changed my mind and decided to take a cute blondie with me... :lol:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Mozart, bring it on.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Prokofiev. I thoroughly love his music, and the oeuvre is vast enough with several operas, 5 piano concerti, 7 symphonies, 8-ish piano sonatas, numerous chamber works, ballets, etc.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Stravinsky


----------



## Schoenberg (Oct 15, 2018)

Should transcriptions be allowed, there is no choice other than Liszt.
Liszt would give me insight into not only his own compositions, particularly his late compositions, and also one would have access to many other composers works, including the monumental transcription of Beethoven's 9th symphonies, and also in addition transcriptions of Bach's music. Also scattered through Liszt's oeuvre are other transcriptions of various composers, including Chopin, Mozart, Schubert and many others.

The main flaw with this is that we are not able to bring compositional styles from the 20th century such as serialism, minimalism, impressionism and other styles, however a lot of Liszt's late work begins to touch on these styles.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Bartók. 

Still failing spectacularly to get bored with anything he wrote (except the early Quintet and the 1st Violin Sonata!)


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

probably Brahms


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

I thought about Brahms, Mahler, Verdi, Bruckner, but these lack diversity, except Brahms who did choral as well as sonatas, but not as much as Beethoven. Beethoven is answer like some others here. Variety of music, more so than many others. Beethoven has Piano Sonatas to Chamber works, symphonies, and choral items such as Missa Solemnis. 

Bach is another idea as he had many cantatas, and chamber works. But I like romantic music more.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd normally say Beethoven, but I'm listening to the Goldbergs right now. Bach never demands that you agree with him or adopt his point of view. He just wants to make music, and he certainly does. So that's a real consideration...


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I will take Haydn
Should have plenty of time to digest all those symphonies


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Torn between Brahms and Prokofiev, but too distressing a choice, so I'll stay home.....


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

It would have to be two. Brahms and Schumann. Well, the two go together


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Brahms and Mahler just lucked out, Bach it is.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I have lots of 'favourite' composers because I'm a bit of a magpie. 
But - *Vivaldi.*

That's because - 
a) He's a baroque composer, and it's baroque that I love.

b) He was prolific so if I could have his entire oeuvre, I'd be entertained for years.

c) He wrote operas as well as instrumental music for different types of instruments & solo instruments - lots of variety.

d) I'd be forced to delve more deeply instead of picking and choosing.

and most important of all e) Whatever he writes, Vivaldi's music is full of life - Semper Vivaldi, semper vivens - and it would help me survive my lonely ordeal.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Personally, I would take Wagner's works to a desert island.

And leave them there...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> I have lots of 'favourite' composers because I'm a bit of a magpie.
> But - *Vivaldi.*
> 
> That's because -
> ...


Good call! But I was a little taken aback that you didn't mention someone French. 

Yeah, the desert island thing works with Vivaldi because of the old ars longa, vita brevis thing.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Mozart, I think.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Herr Johannes Brahms!


----------

